# Balmoral 13 Sept AM



## Pauly (Jun 28, 2006)

Interested will confirm tonight....


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'll try and be there (just have to talk myself out of a 0700 start).


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Nah, I'll just bring the Tiagra 50W. You still got any dynamite?


----------

